# Coralife light fixtures not working



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have 2 4ft Coralife light fixtures that stopped working. 

1. high end one that has 4 bulbs light, cooling fans and Led purpleish lights as well
- fixture was working then stopped. Bulbs should be good, multi prong bulbs
- I can hear the fan coming on but no lights
- only one of the little led lights are working as well, that's probably led "bulbs" blown

2 reg 4ft Coralife 
- nice basic light fixture, uses same bulbs as above one
- does not work

Am I dealing with a ballast issue? Above worth fixing? Or are these fixtures toast?

Any expertise would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Are these the power compact bulbs?

I have a single bulb 96W fixture that I replaced the ballast in several years ago. I only did this as I had a few spare bulbs that I had already purchased and wanted to use. I used a Fullham ballast that I got for $20-30 or so.

When this gives up the ghost and/or my bulb supply is exhausted I'll be putting an LED of some flavor over the tank.


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Did you get your lights going? Phil


----------

